# 5 favorite blades



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

5 any real khukri
4 US imperial/boker/kabar mk 3
3 1917 LF&C trench knife
2 ontario rat-7 d2/rat-3/rat-5
1 victorinox swisschamp


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

1. Buck Rush
2. Kershaw Ken Onion Centofante
3. Boker Wharcom
4. Boker Infinity
5. Boker Jim Wagner Reality Based Blade Tanto


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

#1 Buck 110
#2 Buck 110
#3 Buck 110
#4 Buck 110
#5 Buck 110
I really do own several Buck 110's and have carried one since I was about 15 years old. I have owned more than one since I was 16 or 17. I keep the others in a backpack, lunch pail, glove box, etc. They hold an edge well enough for me. They sharpen razor sharp (they will shave hair off of your arm) and best of all, they are easy to sharpen and are extremely well made. I wouldn't carry any other knife.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's quite a diverse list, smitty.









For me currently (no particular order):

Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife (and variants)

Boker/CLB Trance (original plain edge)

Cold Steel Voyagers

Mora (multiple variants)

Opinel (numbers 8 and 12 especially)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> Boker/CLB Trance (original plain edge)


I love Chad Los Banos' designs. The Boker Wharcom is also one of his.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My favorite blades are; 1) Spiegel Brothers NY fat blade skinner - Fits left hip 2) Pal WWII #34 combat knife - Fits right hip 3) Bull Dog 4 blade Congress knife 4) Boker #2626 Copper Head 5) Opinel #7 -- I use the Opinel most,just because I have a few more of themif I lose it. Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I love Chad Los Banos' designs. The Boker Wharcom is also one of his.


I'm very familiar with Chad's work. I also have a Subcom, Subcom fixed blade, M-Type, and Rescom. Chad is awesome!
















Bill, good to see another Opinel fan. Hard to beat for the meager cost.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, they're _all_ favorites!









...But the ones I seem to end up using the most are:


Spyderco Delica
Spyderco Centofante 3
Ka-bar 1052
Benchmade 940 Osborne
A. G. Russell "Texas Ranger" Toothpick slipjoint
Kershaw Ken Onion Vapor II

There. That's _my_ five.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OK then, how about a list of the best knife makers for those of us who are uninformed. Not individual models, but knife makers with web sites, so we can take a look at them.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

smitty said:


> OK then, how about a list of the best knife makers for those of us who are uninformed. Not individual models, but knife makers with web sites, so we can take a look at them.


TOPS Knives:the ATAX has an arrow slingshot built into it's design for shooting arrows. Not the best arrow launcher, but adequate for fishing. An excellent survival bag axe, but not for everyone. Particularly good chopper for travellers, a less threatening design than a 24" machete would that more likely get confiscated. Personally I love mine. Many other models as well in high carbon as well as high end stainless steels.

www.topsknives.com

Chris Reeve Knives:the sebenza is my favorite folder, very expensive but top shelf. Can be found on many sites


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The trouble is that a lot of the new knives with the same names and model numbers as the old one are made in different factories and are not near as good. Some of the good knives like Queen Steel, Boker, Eye Brand, Bull Dog, Case, Opinel and Bear MGC, are a few still produced in there original countries (although not all of models). The Swedes and the Danish also produce some very good knives. There are very good newer manufactures, but I am not up on them very well, so I will let someone else talk about them. I have a few of the Stanley trappers and lock backs that were made in the old Camillus factory that are good knives, but the new ones are not. – Tex – PS, Here is my two old hunters listed above. They have seen a lot of use.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The trouble is that a lot of the new knives with the same names and model numbers as the old one are made in different factories and are not near as good. Some of the good knives like Queen Steel, Boker, Eye Brand, Bull Dog, Case, Opinel and Bear MGC, are a few still produced in there original countries (although not all of models). The Swedes and the Danish also produce some very good knives. There are very good newer manufactures, but I am not up on them very well, so I will let someone else talk about them. I have a few of the Stanley trappers and lock backs that were made in the old Camillus factory that are good knives, but the new ones are not. - Tex - PS, Here is my two old hunters listed above. They have seen a lot of use.


I am definately with Tex on all of these brands, though for anything used for carving wood, I would recommend a carbon steel. It produces a better edge with less effort. Others have argued this point, but my experience leads me to believe this to be true. Even though my Chris Reeve is stainless, it is a bear to sharpen, but due to it's S30V steel it does produce a hair popping edge. It is rare(and expensive) to find a stainless knife of this blade thickness capable of this. The Mora knives made with "laminated" steel are especially great knives for their very reasonable price. If anyone knows of a better knife for the money (around 13 bucks), please tell me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

smitty said:


> OK then, how about a list of the best knife makers for those of us who are uninformed. Not individual models, but knife makers with web sites, so we can take a look at them.


There are a lot of great brands out there, but my favorite is Boker. They have knives for any budget, and they are all top quality.

Go here to request their catalog;
https://www.boker.de/us/index.php?c=1007


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I make my own knives, I find that a lot of name brands and some custom knives are over priced and badly finished.


----------

